# Additional stocking of 55gal



## Tmonk11 (Apr 13, 2014)

Current stock is 5 small (1.5 inch) Jalo Reef's (Cynotilaipia Zebroides) and 5 small Electric Yellow's (Labidochromis Caeruleus). I want to add another group of 5, but not sure what to get that will keep that tank peaceful. I would like to add something else with nice color. I read that I shouldn't add anything else that is blue and has black stripes like the Jalo Reef's though. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tmonk11 (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm considering the following:

Red Top Hongi (Labidochromis sp. Hongi)
Rusty (Iodotropheus Sprengerae)
Red Zebra (Metriaclima estherae)

I'm concerned that stripes in the Hongii or Rusty will cause crossbreeding with the Halo Reef.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! Not an expert, but have recently read a LOT of stocking threads as I get ready to do the same. Assuming you're working with the standard 48"x13" footprint of a 55G seems like you could either a) add more of the species you've got, since those are smaller groups and a good combination for a nice 2 species tank, and if they're that young, they're probably not that spectacular (especially the Jalo Reefs) or b) add a third species, and your best option (imo) are the Rusties. From what I've read, I don't think they'll cross breed, and they're not really barred or striped. 
You've got the blue barred "box" checked, and the "yellow" box checked. The Red Zebras are apparently infamous for cross breeding with yellow labs, and generally you shouldn't keep two Labridochromis species together (or 2 of any species, really, except for maybe pseudotropheus, as that's sort of a "holding" bucket 'til they can be properly classified).

You might consider Maingano (Pseudotropheus Cyaneorhabdos), horizontal blue and black, both sexes the same, have their color early on, BUT apparently can be a little aggressive. Also, maybe Socolofi, either light blue, or the white albino version. They're a little bigger though, and maybe not as colorful as you'd like.

Rusties seem like a really good choice for both color and temperament, and either way, I think I'd add a couple more of each or your existing fish groups to ensure you can get a nice 1M:3-4F grouping as they get older and you move out the extra males. Good luck, and there are a ton of more experienced Mbuna keepers who can also help out.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Agree with everything Hose said. Start with at least 8 of each species.

Consider Metriaclima callanois along with the P. Socolofi or Rusties as your 3rd species.

The L. Hongi are Labidochromis and blue barred, so skip those.


----------



## Tmonk11 (Apr 13, 2014)

After digging deeper, I am looking at the following:

Rusty (Iodotropheus Sprengerae)
Bumblebee (Pseudotropheus Crabro)
Pseudotropheus Socolofi; I came across normal and albino Socolofi

I'm leaning most towards the Rusty, but wanted to know if the Bumblebee would be a safe route too.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Avoid the Bumbleb(pseudotropheus crabo) in a 55 gallon.


----------



## Tmonk11 (Apr 13, 2014)

Alright, below is a list of what I have so far. All of the fish listed below are about 2 inches long now. I believe I have 1 male and 4 female Jalo Reef. As for the rest, I'm unable to differentiate between male and female right now.

5 x Jalo Reef (Cynotilaipia Zebroides)
5 x Electric Yellow (Labidochromis Caeruleus)
5 x Rusty (Iodotropheus Sprengerae)

I came across 5 really blue Pseudotropheus Socolofi at a local pet store. They are about 1 inch and have great color. Would this be too much for my standard 55gal tank? There is almost no aggression in the tank right now. I have plenty of rocks and caves set up.

I'm currently using a modified Emperor 400 filter (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/p ... icks_v.php), an Emperor 100 for additional support and a Hydor Koralia Evolution 850GPH pump for circulation.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Nice tank you've got going so far! I'm sure the blue Socolofi's would look great, and would be ok in your tank for now. They seem to get a bit larger than your reefs, and I think the Labs and Rustys will get to 4-5 inches or slightly larger, so you may end up with too much fish as adults. 3 species seems to be about right for a 55G. 5 is also a tough number to get the 1M:4F ratio unless you get really lucky or your LFS is really good at guessing the sexes when you buy them!

I dunno. I think I'd add them with the understanding that you may not have an ideal mix down the road, and hopefully you have a good relationship with LFS so you can rehome a group if needed. Any three of those four species should be compatible and a great color mix as adults, imo.


----------



## scooter31707 (Aug 24, 2012)

IMO I would skip the blue Socolofi's because they are on the aggressive side and should be kept in least a 75 gallon. I think your best bet will be the Rusties.


----------



## Tmonk11 (Apr 13, 2014)

I already have 5 Rusties and was thinking about adding the Socolofi. The 40gal cookie cutter page (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_40g.php) lists Socolofi, so was thinking they would be fine in my 55gal. Also, the species profile (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=919) lists them as a 1 for difficulty. Is this incorrect?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'd say stock a few more of each species you already have.

I believe that 'difficulty' rating pertains to the overall challenge of keeping the fish healthy and thriving under appropriate conditions, and not necessarily about aggression. If you want the socolofi, swap out one of your other species.


----------



## Tmonk11 (Apr 13, 2014)

The species article says "It is weakly territorial in the aquarium. It is one of the easier mbuna species to keep for a beginner." I'm gonna roll the dice and add the Socolofi to. I'll let you everyone know how it turns out. Thanks for the help


----------



## scooter31707 (Aug 24, 2012)

you are correct. In my experience I have had 3 different breeding groups of them and they were very nasty, so your group might be totally different.


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

I have 6 Acei, 6 Yellow Labs and a Socolofi in a 60 gallon. The Socolofi is a real a-hole to the other fish at times. Not major fighting, just some chasing around.


----------



## Tmonk11 (Apr 13, 2014)

So I over stocked the 55gal way too much. I had 5 Jalo Reef, 5 Yellow Lab, 5 Rusty and 7 Blue Socolofi. Once they grew a bit a couple started to die off. I lost my 2 biggest 2 days apart and decided to remove the Blue Socolofi. I now have 3 Jalo Reef, 4 Yellow Lab and 4 Rusty in the tank. The Jalo Reef never colored up nice, but I think that was due to stress. I would like them to color up. Can I add another of each species or will that be too overstocked again?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Why were the fish dying?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Three species is the max in a 55G IMO. Shoot for 1m:4f of each.


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Cool to see you come back to this thread. Looks like you made a calculated risk in adding a fourth species and the fish gave you the answer as it appears they started picking one another off!! I think three species is good as well, and you could definitely add one of each species to this tank, although that might be a little tricky. I'd probably try to add all three at once. So...probably buy all three, put them in a Quarantine tank for a couple weeks, get them acclimated to each other and to your water. Then I'd do a big rescape of your main tank, put these fish in while you're in the middle of that, then finish rescape/water change, turn the lights off for a couple of days, and let them sort each other out. No guarantees that the new fish won't be singled out and harassed to death. Best of luck!!!


----------

